# Inactivity time-out



## Henderson (Jun 13, 2006)

What is the amount of time set as the inactivity time-out for the forum?  Sometimes it seems as though I'll step away long enough to make and eat a sandwich, and when I come back, I have to log back in.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 13, 2006)

when I log in, I just set it for "remember me", and it doesn't usually kick me out, even if I am away for a couple hours.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

I have only been a member of this board for two or three weeks.  I don't remember doing it or not, but I'm going to assume that I clicked the "remember me" tab when I signed up because I haven't had to sign in once.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> when I log in, I just set it for "remember me", and it doesn't usually kick me out, even if I am away for a couple hours.


 
Thanks, FC!!  I checked the 'remember me' box and left it logged in last night when I went to bed.  I'm still logged in 10 hrs later.

-Frank


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 14, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Thanks, FC!! I checked the 'remember me' box and left it logged in last night when I went to bed. I'm still logged in 10 hrs later.
> 
> -Frank


 
Now we'll just assume your an insomniac


----------

